# coleman bridge



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

went there for a few today filled the gas tanks for the boat pull up to launch the boat talked to these three guys coming in said there boat broke down and cost 500 to get towed back in so i was like DAM got mine out there didnt have to get towed back in but i just did make it back in [ what an omen ] did catch a few spots and croakers though what an expensive trip to just catch a few [ but ill be back monday to finish what i started  [ oohh by the way went to indian field creek and picked up 2 large trash bags of trash also cause i stopped to fish there that place aint no dump sure wish other people thought the same way ] that really SUX


----------



## rigger dave (Oct 4, 2001)

That's why I got towing insurance. 100 bucks a year, but one time use and it will pay for itself.

I hear you on the trash. Can't stand people like that. Good on ya for picking up. I do the same when I can. I hope my kids catch on to that.

Dave


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*TRASHY PEOPLE*

from what ive seen theres a hellolotta trashier people than clean every time i go to a place that i aint been in a while its the same thing always pickn up after someone ill be dam if ima gonna sit n fish and look at that CRAP :barf:


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

im a gonna go to indian field either this sun or next sunday anyone interested in a li clean / fish day holla back will supply trash bags & truck to carry out the trash wont take all day with a few extra hands


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

$500.00 ouch, but that's about what it costs. Anyone with a boat is foolish not to have tow insurance. I have unlimited towing for $99.00 through Boat US. Hope I never have to use it but knowing it's there in a comfort.

Catman.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*thanx*

im a gonna chck it out


----------

